# hcg blast



## Beefcake (Aug 17, 2013)

been awhile since last cycle bc of job and kid etc. Going for a tren test dbol cycle got serms just have one vial hcg will that be enough and how to I mix for dose.....bherm? Cobra? Anyone??
thanks


----------



## Beefcake (Aug 17, 2013)

sorry forgot first rule of fight club.....no name dropping.....


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 17, 2013)

drop them names boy! U can do  a nice 500iu blast for 10 days with one vial.Take 2.5ml bac water to mix your hcg.Every 25 on the slin pin is 500iu


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 17, 2013)

I was gonna answer, but I'm not Big Herm or Cobra or this anyone feller


----------



## Get Some (Aug 17, 2013)

Do you have prami or caber? Have you thought about HMG? I would start the hcg during the cycke, especially while on tren.


----------



## Beefcake (Aug 17, 2013)

thanks guys got caber and gear just one vial of hcg. So need to blast it bc can't ordermore wkthout more gear


----------



## Beefcake (Aug 17, 2013)

for a vial 10ml bac water? How do imix?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 17, 2013)

Beefcake said:


> for a vial 10ml bac water? How do imix?



your hcg is 5000iu right? 2.5 ml of water into the hcg to mix.every 25 on a slin is 500iu.I would do a 10 day 500iu blast before clomid and nolva therapy


----------



## Beefcake (Aug 17, 2013)

yes 5000 with how much bac water mixed?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 17, 2013)

Beefcake said:


> yes 5000 with how much bac water mixed?



I told you twice already..pay attention


----------



## goesto11 (Aug 17, 2013)

Beefcake said:


> yes 5000 with how much bac water mixed?


he said 2.5ml


----------



## Beefcake (Aug 18, 2013)

haven't heard of hmg?  Any help would be great. Ran 3 cycles with good result now have kid and job issues so money was tough now looking to get back into it.


----------



## powermaster (Aug 26, 2013)

Take 2.5ml/cc of bac water and inject that into the vial of hcg. Then take salin pin and as stated above every 25 on the syringe is 500iu. My question is how long will hcg last once bac water is added??


----------

